# Gibraltar Intruder vs Mapex Raptor



## xeonblade (Aug 3, 2012)

VS






Mapex is 30e cheaper but I like it's design better. I can't compare them at the same time.
I'm really torn between those two and judging by some reviews Mapex seemed to win, but Gibraltar also have a lot of great ones.

I'm really unsure which one is better.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Aug 3, 2012)

the raptor is very smooth
definitely a better choice


----------



## iron blast (Aug 3, 2012)

I haven't tried the Mapex Raptors yet but My drummer used the Gibralter Intruders for years before upgrading to the Trick Dominator's. The Intruders are solid for the price but no comparison to the Trick Dominators. The Mapex Raptors look like a simplified version of the Intruders and in my opinion should cost far less. This opinion is based of my visual perception only tho as I have yet to test drive or see them in person.


----------



## xeonblade (Aug 3, 2012)

Gonna try out Intruder in 2 days and see. But I can't try them out at the same time


----------



## iron blast (Aug 4, 2012)

Another good pedal in that bracket is the Yamaha flying dragon. or just find a pair of Axis pedals used for cheap. My Axis pedal is still the fastest Ive ever played/owned they just lacked in power and durability. The trick pedals where more durable more powerful and had less of a learning curve as they can feel similar to chain/belt driven pedals they where abit slower and heavier in comparison to the Axis tho.


----------



## the hittmann (Aug 6, 2012)

I have played both and the mapex is a much better pedal. Gibraltar has put nothing good out in the pedal department. They are bulky, heavy, and incredibly slow.


----------



## Alwballe (Aug 7, 2012)

If its between these 2 only id go with the raptor. The intruders feel kinda clumsy due to the thicker footboards. The footboards are also a tiny bit longer then the intruder, getting you closer to a longboard feel.
The only thing i can really think of thats on the intruders side is craftsmanship. Those things will never EVAR break. The raptor ís still also very wellbuilt tho.'

if you are considering other pedals aswell id try the tama speedcobras. they really rock. and if youre deadset on a directlink pedal you can always get a pair of these: https://www.stompdrive.com/


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Aug 7, 2012)

the hittmann said:


> I have played both and the mapex is a much better pedal. Gibraltar has put nothing good out in the pedal department. They are bulky, heavy, and incredibly slow.



as much as i love gibraltar hardware, this is the truth


----------



## xeonblade (Aug 7, 2012)

Well u can suck it. I've got myself intruder. XDDDD


----------



## Razzy (Aug 7, 2012)

I own the Raptors and think they're awesome for the money. I'm going to try and snag some Trick Dominators in the future like I used to have, but the Raptors are doing well to tide me over in the mean-time.

Edit: Worth noting with the Raptors is, I wear a size 14 shoe and can heel-toe 16th notes like nobody's business on these pedals. They have a slightly longer than standard footboard and are very responsive.


----------



## the hittmann (Aug 7, 2012)

Razzy said:


> I own the Raptors and think they're awesome for the money. I'm going to try and snag some Trick Dominators in the future like I used to have, but the Raptors are doing well to tide me over in the mean-time.
> 
> Edit: Worth noting with the Raptors is, I wear a size 14 shoe and can heel-toe 16th notes like nobody's business on these pedals. They have a slightly longer than standard footboard and are very responsive.



Shoe size and which pedal you have, shouldn't matter with heel toe if your doing it correctly. Not saying you aren't, but its funny to go into stores and see kids slamming their heel on the pedal and think they actually have good technique.


----------

